# I got six dogs in a picture!



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Holy wow. What a beautiful family!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG,it a great shot! They look great all together.I just want to sit right in the middle.I am admire you for having 3 fosters at ones-you have a big heart.Merry x-mas to all you gang.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

What a great picture!!! They're all just beautiful!

Linda


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What a great shot. Love it. Are all 6 yours? Those 2 pups are adorable. I'm surprised they sat still for 1 pic much less two.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I love it! Look at all that Golden and the Shining Star!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

FANTASTIC shot....wow, what a beautiful scene...I wish I could jump inbetween them all for a cudle!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Great picture! Especially love that black golden! I could never get my six in one pic--I'm lucky to get two.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is a fantastic picture! In the second one, you can see your dogs going "oh man, are we done yet?".


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Great shots!.Beautiful dogs!.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Are those all YOUR fur babies? Thats a beautiful buncha beautiful doggie love!

What breed is the black dog? lab mix or flat coated retriever


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh wow, great job! How did you do that, I have a time getting 2 to sit still!

I thought you had adopted out your big girl though, any interest in her yet?


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow! Awesome shot


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Well done! Very nice shots! Beautiful dogs too!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

they are all so cute.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

WOW, WOW, WOW!!! That is one of the neatest group dog photos I've ever seen.  Just beautiful.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I love it! One of the best pics I've seen on this forum. What sweet faces.


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

That is IMPRESSIVE!! Great photos


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wonderful photo!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Those are great shots of beautiful dogs!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great Pictures!! How in the world did you get them all to be still & Look at You! Did you run the wind out of them first? Did you hold treats just out of range? Did you use Crazy Glue?

Love All the Faces! You Two have the Biggest Heart! Thanks You!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

You did good!! They are pawsome.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Very well done...Picture Perfect!!!! They're all beautiful!

~Jackie


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow, what a beautiful group of dogs!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Great shot of them, well done! Are they all yours?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a really great picture.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Made a color & density correction in it for you. If you like the result send me the full sized image and I'll work with that.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow! That's a lotta canine love sitting on and beneath your couch Are the fosters staying until Christmas is over?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a gorgeous family portrait! You did a nice job of getting that crew to settle. Were there drugs involved?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I love the picture! Those are some lucky puppies! It's great of you to care for the other 3!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

> Are those all YOUR fur babies? Thats a beautiful buncha beautiful doggie love!
> What breed is the black dog? lab mix or flat coated retriever


Three are mine... the two adult goldens on the couch and the black lab (which answers your other question). The other three are fosters. I don't think I could do six dogs full-time. It was fun just because two were puppies!!



> I thought you had adopted out your big girl though, any interest in her yet?


There was a family interested in Tasha pre-lymphoma diagnosis. Although we're maintaining hope that maybe someone will still want to adopt her, we're making plans for her to move to a permanent foster home where she can just stay if that doesn't happen. I really wish she would find a person/family though. She is the most loving dog!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, what great pictures, don't know how you did it but there great!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

> Were there drugs involved?


No drugs involved... but I was tempted!!


----------



## SamFox (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice Job! How Did You Do that?


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

It actually really wasn't that hard. My three are in a stay... Tasha will pretty much follow what they do and the puppies I sat on the couch and hoped they would sit for a minute! The puppies were the hardest just because they were moving around so much and crawling on Park and Camden.


----------

